# Stör angeln in Chilliwack am Fraser



## Paparazzo (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

habe wiedermal vor nächstes Jahr auf den Weissen Stör in Kanada (Chilliwack) im Fraser zu angeln!

Gibt es in Chilliwack (oder in der Nähe) die Möglichkeit ein Boot zu mieten und auf eigene Faust auf dem Fraser loszuangeln?
(Habe keinen Bootsführerschein)

Habe irgendwie keine Lust mehr so hohe Charterpreise (Guidingpreise) zu zahlen!:c
War bisher schon zweimal dort und hab jedesmal ein Vermögen fürs Angeln gezahlt. Außerdem macht das Fangen von Fischen ohne Guid mehr Spaß.

Hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen!


----------



## Dart (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Stör angeln in Chilliwack am Fraser*

Sorry das ich anstatt mit einem Tipp gleich mit einer Frage starte.White Sturgeon sind nicht gerade klein, wie willst du allein denn solch einen Fisch, in einem Fluß mit durchaus kräftiger Strömung, im treibenden Boot anlanden, ohne das Boot zu Schrott zu fahren, und nebenbei den Fisch zu verludern?|kopfkrat


----------



## Paparazzo (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Stör angeln in Chilliwack am Fraser*

Sorry,
ich hab mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt, habe nicht vor alleine rauszufahren, sondern bin entweder mit meinem Bruder oder mit meiner Frau unterwegs.
Stelle mir das eher so vor wie es bei den Wallercamps in Spanien und Italien angeboten wird, ein etwas grösseres Boot, muss aber nicht gerade ein sogenanntes Jetboot sein, wie die Guides dort benutzen.
Ich finde die Preise (ca. 450-500 Euro) für 8 Stunden fischen mit Guide einfach etwas zu hoch, da sie ja fast schon im Bereich des Big Game-Angelns liegen, man bedenke dass man beim Marlin angeln auch schon fast mit 600 Euro auskommt, wobei man dabei wesentlich mehr Benzinverbrauch hat!


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Stör angeln in Chilliwack am Fraser*

Hallo,
ich kenne die Gegend sehr gut und habe 10 Jahre für die Fraserriverlodge gearbeitet. Daher glaube ich nicht, das du eine Chance bekommst, ein Boot zu mieten. Ich glaube auch, das das gut so ist.
Der Fraser ist nicht so ein mildes Blubberwasser wie die europäischen Welsflüsse. Man muß schon etwas davon verstehen. Es ist ständig viel Holz im Fluß, Sandbänke verschieben sich, der Flußlauf teilt sich in viele einzelne Arme, die auch plötzlich zuende sein können. Daher wird niemand sein Boot für kleines Geld vermieten.
Deine Preise sind pro Person auch etwas zu hoch gerechnet. Wenn du in einer 3er oder 4er Gruppe fischst, kannst du durchaus mit 200 bis 250
Can$ hinkommen.
Gruß
Dolfin
...ich seh grad, Jean ist auch online. Der wird sicher auch etwas dazu sagen.


----------



## Jean (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Stör angeln in Chilliwack am Fraser*

Nee,keine Zeit. Ich geh angeln...:m Dein Posting trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf, Dolfin!


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Stör angeln in Chilliwack am Fraser*

Hallo Jean,
...kann ich überhaupt nicht verstehen!! )
Wie ist das Wasser? Cohos im Fluß - weiße Springs da? Vedder müßte doch laufen jetzt? Erzähl mal n bischen....
Gruß
Dolfin


----------



## Jean (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Stör angeln in Chilliwack am Fraser*

Unglaublich viele Whites im System, Grosse Cohos (ueber 10 Pfd), Jack Springs, wenig Chum, Wetter passt und mir tun langsam die Arme weh  Bericht gibts spaeter aber ich glaub ich brauch dann erstmal Urlaub vom Urlaub...


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Stör angeln in Chilliwack am Fraser*

Da freu ich mich drauf. Für mich war der Oktober dort immer die schönste Zeit!
Danke


----------



## Jean (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Stör angeln in Chilliwack am Fraser*

@Paparazzo
Es gibt 2 Stellen die ich kenne von denen du auch von Land aus Stoere fangen kannst. Nette Rueckstroemungen und sehr tief. Die linke auf dem Bild heisst sogar Sturgeon hole.


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Stör angeln in Chilliwack am Fraser*

Du meinst sicher: Störe haken kannst.....|rolleyes


----------



## Jean (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Stör angeln in Chilliwack am Fraser*

Wollte es noch dazu schreiben, habs dann aber gelassen|supergri kann sich ja jeder selber denken...Die kleineren bis 4-5 ft kann man dort mit starkem Geraet schon noch landen. Das Setup gleicht fast einer Big Game Ausruestung-habs selbst gesehen.


----------



## Paparazzo (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Stör angeln in Chilliwack am Fraser*

Hallo Dolphin,

  ich meine schon die Charterpreise, d.h. ich gehe in der Regel mit meiner Frau (die aber nicht mitfischt) auf ein Boot, somit zahle ich den ganzen Tagescharterpreis von ca. 600-800 Can$, hochgerechnet auf eine ganze Woche 4200-5600 Can$ (entspricht im Moment 3000-4000 Euro). 
  All dies finde ich leider etwas teuer!

  Gruss
  [FONT=&quot]Paparazzo[/FONT]


----------



## Paparazzo (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Stör angeln in Chilliwack am Fraser*

Danke Jean,

leider, wie ihr schon geschrieben habt, wird man dort ohne Boot keinen dieser Riesenstöre landen können! Falls man dann doch einen hakt, hat man bald keine Schnur mehr auf der Rolle.

  Gruss
  [FONT=&quot]Paparazzo[/FONT]


----------

